# Anybody running 2 channel dash cam???



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking into 2 channel dash cams for all of my vehicles after Two accident within a year my wife got into but wasn't her fault and got screwed on both of them because of no witnesses. Neither had insurance anyways but........

I don't mind putting down the cash as long as it's good quality.

Ive been researching them but most seem to have issues plagued by either heat build up in the car in the summer and/or failure to operate due to memory card formatting.

Glad I do everything in my power to stay within the law and pay stupid amounts of money to stay insured but others don't have to with no repercussions. 
Got to love it.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

InsideMan said:


> Looking into 2 channel dash cams for all of my vehicles after Two accident within a year my wife got into but wasn't her fault and got screwed on both of them because of no witnesses. Neither had insurance anyways but........
> 
> I don't mind putting down the cash as long as it's good quality.
> 
> ...


I use this one. Good quality video and has multiple settings at a reasonable price. No GPS though.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MCZ5SM9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Thx sailurman. Though it does look like descent quality I don't think I'd be able to deal with that mirror.... Lol. 

Wanted something discrete and something with a battery backup for when parked in parking lots for a couple hours, 1080 recording and good night quality. Don't really care about a mic that much.

I've seen some that have a camera that's mounts the windshield behind the rear view so it really doesn't draw attention. The rear camera harness runs above the headliner and it mounts to the back window. Very small and discrete.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unless it's a well lit area. You're going to have a hard time with night quality. Although the mirror does say night vision. 

I've actually been considering that mirror for some time. 

If you can keep it up under the roof away from the sun beating down on it. You might stand a chance on a long life. 

I used to use an old cell phone that was no longer activated. Worked really good. I have another phone i really should start using for dash cam purposes. Can't remember the app i was using though. Gonna have to dig that up.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

InsideMan said:


> Looking into 2 channel dash cams for all of my vehicles after Two accident within a year my wife got into but wasn't her fault and got screwed on both of them because of no witnesses. Neither had insurance anyways but........
> 
> I don't mind putting down the cash as long as it's good quality.
> 
> ...


If you mean it when you say you don't mind putting down the cash, get a BlackVue camera. My personal recommendation is the DR750S. I run it in my car and can assure you, you're getting quality. I have the 2 channel system and it works wonders. I'll post some documentation below.

Forum discussion thread (There's a bit of technical debate within the thread about the framerate and filesizes of the new DR750S but that's mostly a deciding factor for people upgrading from the DR650S. A lot of firmware updates have improved the camera.)
https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/blackvue-dr750s-2ch.30414/

YouTube Video (Comparison from the DR650S to the DR750S)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EjIV2d_LRQ

YouTube Video (General review of the DR750S)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg9ZPLmJJOg

BlackVue Website (You can purchase direct from them or from a third party selling through sites like Amazon, either way you're getting BlackView warranty so long as it's an authorised reseller.)
https://www.blackvue.com/

One of BlackVue's main selling points is "True Parking Mode" which can be achieved when you pair it with something like a PowerMagic Pro (See my tutorial here if interested).. It runs optional constant power to the camera and when the car is stationary for 5 minutes or more (Activated by the internal GPS within the camera) it will begin motion detection capture or impact capture based on your sensitivity settings. This ideally would be your best bet for recording when parking. Any dashcam that has a battery capable of allowing the camera to record for a couple of hours or more isn't going to last. The BlackVue camera has a super capacitor which is superior to a battery in terms of recharge capability and temperature resistance. The super capacitor lasts just long enough to safely power down the camera to avoid corruption. Your battery power for long parking sessions comes from your car battery. The PowerMagic Pro unit handles the voltage requirements and will shut down the camera if your car battery gets too low to avoid ruining it. 

Night view was definitely a concern for me, and BlackVue seems to have handled it fairly well while maintaining quality. Here's some screenshots below I took from my recorded footage.








FRONT CAMERA: Left shot is without night vision enabled in camera settings, right shot is with night vision enabled.








REAR CAMERA: Left shot without night vision, right shot is with night vision.

You can see they don't make too much of a difference in very low night conditions (The light is coming from a single street lamp). There's also general brightness settings for the recorded video which help a lot regardless of night vision being on or not. The mobile app is full of all of these settings and a lot more. The App is the main communication point with the camera for settings and viewing footage (Also live viewing the camera to allow for positioning when mounting).


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

My wife and I don't have any 2 channel dash cams yet, but am planning to get one if we upgrade our current dash cams, which are just front only. 

Dash cams aren't just good in case of accidents sometimes. The dash cam was the reason these idiots got identified and arrested. 

WATCH: Dash cam captures teens body slam into windshield in Miamisburg


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I got hit with a 60% insurance increase after reporting 2 not-at-fault accidents within a 6 week period. 1 was shown on a traffic camera in DC and the other was a hit and run where the evidence I had was the front bumper with license plate of the other vehicle (that woman was driving around uninsured for over 6 months). I later found out that I would be paying the price of higher insurance rates after making a claim. My insurance rate went up from $108/month to $179/month after receiving the renewal. I priced around at other companies and found they wanted anywhere from $300-$700/month.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

The only problem with dash cams, when set for parking mode, is by the time it boots up, and starts recording, the person or object is already out of view. Its why most people just plug it directly to the battery terminal and record all the time. For the price difference between a 2 channel, and a single cam. Just buy 2, front window the better of the two, and the back window, just a basic. $50ish for a G1W-C, and 30ish for the back. G1W is a old camera, its a bit bulky in todays dash cams, but, it does do a great job. mini0806 or newer will give you great cam footage, and they are fairly priced. The Viofo A119 series dash cam is great. It'll hide right behind your rearview mirror. Its a wedge shape. can get GPS or without. Mounts with 3M tape. I currently have the Viofo A119S mounted. (front view only) and does a great job.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

LiveTrash, thanks for the info. I'm finding the Blackview to be a definite possibility. Looking at the 900 as well. It's every option I want let alone need.

Anybody with more suggestions?

ajb62787, that's the issue were having. Both times we had to claim it due to the person at fault being an uninsured motorist. My bitch to them was the fact that we have given them so much money over the years without incident, we have the misfortune of Two "not at fault" accidents and you want to raise our rates HOW MUCH!!!

I asked them what was going to happen to the uninsured motorist that we've seen on the road every work day of the week since then and they said that they would go after them for the money that they need to fix my vehicle and "could get fined".

Ok, so if you get the money from her does my rates go back down? Better chance at seeing God.

I asked why she is still on the road knowing that she doesn't have insurance and they said there's nothing they could do about it. Crazy! 

Every time I renew my liscence and register a new car I have to sign a document saying that I have insurance. If she did in fact sign that isn't that falsifying documents, and if she didn't sign it, why was she able to register her car or renew her liscence? 

In other states your proof of insurance comes up when any police officer runs your plates, or lack thereof kind of like a concealed carry. What's our excuse here?

Its funny how legislature can choose what laws to enforce and which ones they don't. Why's that my problem? Either way they get money in there pocket so they don't care about holding people responsible for their actions.

Sorry gentleman, rant over.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

newsguy99 said:


> The only problem with dash cams, when set for parking mode, is by the time it boots up, and starts recording, the person or object is already out of view. Its why most people just plug it directly to the battery terminal and record all the time.


Depending on which ones you go with. The BlackVue cameras have a recording buffer and add in 5 seconds before the incident happens (motion or impact). It's always running and always ready to record, it just isn't recording 24/7 which allows it to enter a power saving state and preserve the life of the memory card.


----------

